# Last fire, maybe.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The day started out with promise, then went all to hell. 50 some at daylight, calling for dry and mid 60's. Well somebody forgot to inform Mother Nature. Went to the kids fishing rodeo in Salem to help the little fellas and it started down hill. By 11, it was raining, windy and the temp had dropped to 50. Got home and the temp inside was 66*, outside was 46*. I threw a match in the woodstove. Not being one to waste a good wood fire, I got out some poke chops. Menu will be poke chops, mashed taters, gravy and puscuits and corn roasted in wood ashes. Mought be the last one for the season, and I shore ainta gynna waste good free cooking heat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like you made a bad situation a winner! Good Deal!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, it was a most satisfying day. Mainly helping the kids and then etin a good ole mounteen meal. Your and other folks opinions please. Our local paper is the Roanoke Times[in Roanoke Va.]. Several folks who live in the area asked the paper to include a blog devoted to gardening, which they have. This being a recipe board, I'm wondering if a blog for gardening would be of interest to the board. If enough folks check in and would like for me to link it, I will. There's always posts on here about what somebody grew and then cooked. I don't want to start something that would cause a diversion or crossover, however there's never been a recipe posted here that didn't require an ingredient that somebody had to grow. And how we grow and use our own produce is important to me. Not talking strictly organic either. I use what it takes to put food on the table. Let me hear what yall think.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I wasn't talking about starting anything. Only providing a link if folks want to wander over to it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd be interested.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well...I'm quite certain no one would object to gardening posts in the lounge area. As for cooking what you grew, post them in the Recipe forum. I'd be interested in both. No need for a new forum.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I didn't mean for a new forum to be started . Simply mentioned I'd post a link for the one I have on the recipe board if there was any interest in it. Then bookmark it or whatever. Every year seems like somebody mentions something homegrown and are having problems with it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

